# الغاز الحيوي



## mysoulstwin (21 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات حول تحويل مولدات البنزين الى مولدات تعمل على الغاز الحيوي مع الشكر
حيث انني قمت بعمل مشروع صغير لانتاج الغاز الحيوي ونجحت في استخدامه في عملية التسخين والطبخ وانارة اللوكس 
عماد


----------



## الساحر (21 أغسطس 2009)

هذا الموضوع جديد علي ممكن توضح لنا ماهو الغاز الحيوي و ماهي فكرة مشروعك...........ربي يوفقك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أغسطس 2009)

mysoulstwin قال:


> ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات حول تحويل مولدات البنزين الى مولدات تعمل على الغاز الحيوي مع الشكر
> حيث انني قمت بعمل مشروع صغير لانتاج الغاز الحيوي ونجحت في استخدامه في عملية التسخين والطبخ وانارة اللوكس
> عماد


 
*غاز حيوي*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

*المراجعة الحالية* (غير مراجعة)

اذهب إلى: تصفح, بحث


 


محطة لتخزين الغاز الحيوي في النمسا


*الغازات الحيوية* هي غازات تنتج من تفكك المواد العضوية في غياب الأوكسجين. يعد الغاز الحيوي نوعاً من أنواع الوقود الحيوي.
من إحدى طرق إنتاج الغاز الحيوي إجراء عملية هضم لاهوائي أو تخمير للمواد القابلة للتحلل الحيوي مثل الكتل الحيوية أواالسماد العضوي أو مياه المجاري. يتألف هذا النمط من الغاز الحيوي بشكل رئيسي من غاز الميثان وغاز ثنائي أكسيد الكربون.
النمط الآخر من إنتاج الغاز الحيوي يعتمد على غاز الخشب، الذي يتم الحصول عليه من _تغويز gasification_ الخشب أو الكتل الحيوية الأخرى. يتكون هذا النمط من الغاز الحيوي من النيتروجين والهيدروجين وأحادي أكسيد الكربون مع آثار من الميثان.
مكونات الغاز الحيوي على اختلافها يمكن حرقها أو أكسدتها، حيث تستخدم الطاقة الناتجة في مختلف نواحي الحياة اليومية.
يعد الغاز الحيوي وقود اقتصادي حيث أن إنتاجه منخفض التكلفة.



*[عدل] التركيب*

إن المعطيات والبيانات الموجودة في المراجع حول تركيب الغاز الحيوي تعطي معلومات متباينة جداً. يعود هذا الأمر إلى وجود عوامل ومتغيرات مختلفة تحدد من طبيعة هذا التركيب، من بينها المنشأ الحيوي الأصل الذي يستخرج منه الغاز، بالإضافة إلى آلية سير العمل ضمن خزانات التخمير.
إن البيانات الموجودة في الجدول المرفق تظهر نسب أهم مكونات الغاز الحيوي وذلك حسب دراسة أعدتها الجمعية الألمانية للغاز والمياه _DVGW_
مجال القيمالقيمة المتوسطةميثان45–70 %60 %ثنائي أكسيد الكربون25–55 %35 %بخار الماء0–10 %3,1 %نيتروجين0,01–5 %1 %أكسجين0,01–2 %0,3 %هيدروجين0–1 %< 1 %أمونياك0,01–2,5 مغ/م³0,7 مغ/م³كبريتيد الهيدروجين10–30.000 مغ/م³500 مغ/م³
أهم مكونات الغاز الحيوي هو الميثان، حيث انه كلما ازدادت نسبته ضمن المكونات كلما ازدادت نسبة الطاقة التي يمكن استحصالها من الغاز الحيوي. أما ثنائي أكسيد الكربون وبخار الماء فهي مكونات غير ذات أهمية كبرى. في حين أن وجود كبريتيد الهيدروجين والأمونياك هو الذي يمكن أن يسبب مشاكل بيئية وذلك لإمكانية تشكيل أكاسيد الكبريت والنيتروجين المسؤولة عن تشكل الأمطار الحامضية، فيجب بالتالي التخلص منها قبل حرقها في محرك احتراق الغاز، خاصة أنها من الغازات الأكالة أيضاً.

××××××

شكرا على الموضوع أخي توأم الروح

حقيقة فكرة جديدة تستحق البحث.

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## سنان محمود (22 أغسطس 2009)

اخي mysoulstwin , ارى ان توضح تجربتك الشخصية في انتاج الغاز الحيوي (المواد , التجهيزات , كمية الغاز المتولد و تقييمك لعمله ) خدمة للجميع 
فبعض الاخوة يحولون بجد ومثابرة في تجاربهم تحليل الماء الى اوكسيجين وهيدروجين لاستعمال الاخير كوقود ولكن بوجود العديد من المجاهيل العلمية والعملية فالنتائج لاتزال في بدايتها 
بالنسبة لسؤالك يمكن البحث في كوكل (كيف تعمل السيارة على الغاز ) وستجد الكثير ولكن يجب تدقيقه 
في الواقع سيارات الاوبل منذ عام 1992 البعض نها تأتي بمنظومتي اشتغال اختياري للعمل اما على البنزين او الغاز 
اعرف ان جوابي لايساعدك كثيرا" ولكن امكانية استخدام الغاز كزقزد في محركات البنزين ممكن وعماي مع اخذ تحوطات الامان , تحياتي 
http://www.shabablek.com/vb/t31938.html


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الايضاح


----------



## aboudsoft (29 أغسطس 2009)

اخي mysoulstwin , ممكن توضح تجربتك الشخصية في انتاج الغاز الحيوي


----------



## khled208 (30 أغسطس 2009)

فين يا ناس تطبيق هذة المشروعات العظيمة فى الوطن العربى يمكن نقدر نلحق الدول المتقدمة وكفانا تخلف


----------



## الساحر (30 أغسطس 2009)

................بارك الله فيك........................


----------



## Ayeish (5 فبراير 2012)

ارجو ان توضح لنا ماهي التجهيزات والمعدات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيرو يووي (16 مارس 2012)

:84: السلام عليكم أخواني الكرام أنا قرأت أحده المقالات تفيد بأن أضافت المواد السكرية والنشوية الى الفضلات داخل المخمر يفيد بأنتاج كمية أكبير من الغاز الحيوي نرجو من الأخوة الأفاضل أفادتي في هذا المجال مع ألف شكر سلفاً والسلام عليكم


----------

